# Tito's Training Today



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow, a great day indeed 

I don't know about extra points but my mentor was saying just recently how one of his girls had a winged duck at a test. His dog went, the duck dived, his dog dived and when even the judges were standing up concerned since they couldn't see either dog or duck for awhile, up comes his dog like a periscope holding that duck proud as can be.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Go Tito! He sure loves his birds!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

He is progressing so well, I love that you found Dan to work with and you and Tito have such a great time training. Still, it would sure help if there were some videos. I know, I know the camera is visiting your son, but when it gets back WE NEED TO SEE VIDEO OF THE TITO MAN!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

the camera situation is really frustrating me. I would LOVE to post some videos of him doing this stuff, of course I think he's the most incredible/talented/handsome dog ever and I can't even show you guys what he's doing! There MUST be a way to do this, hopefully my son will get it figured out for me.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

It sounds like you guys had a great session! I would love to see videos! 

And I think Tito's a pretty amazing dog and I've never even met him!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

He is really doing well. Is Momma proud of her boy or what???


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, at shows I always said I walked in the door with the best dog there, I walked back out with the best dog there, and anything that happened in between was just one other person's opinion.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> yes, at shows I always said I walked in the door with the best dog there, I walked back out with the best dog there, and anything that happened in between was just one other person's opinion.


and my opinion (which is of course of supreme importance!) is that boy is one very special fellow in all ways.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats! He's a nice boy!


----------

